
“Darknet” Google group for the object detection framework banned - _coveredInBees
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/darknet
======
_coveredInBees
This Google group was the primary place for discussions on pjreddie's Darknet
framework, made famous by his work on the YOLO object detection algorithms. In
one fell swoop, this ban has made it impossible to access years of discussions
containing valuable information with no recourse to access archives.

Neither the internet archive, nor Google caches seem to have any hits on the
contents of the group. I guess this just serves as another invaluable reminder
about the dangers of an increasingly centralized internet with power in the
hands of a select few mega corporations.

~~~
ahazred8ta
The group owners have readonly access to all the messages, apparently.

